# marriage after dissolving cp



## riyazwaqas (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi - I wonder if you can help me on this. I had civil partnerhship in london and then later my partner and I dissolved it about 3 years ago. Also I got my british nationality through civil partnership in 2013. Now I'm about to get straight marriage in a month time from back home. It is partially because I want to get marry as well as I always wanted to have family/children. So I will have to sponsor my new wife after marriage to come and live with me in denmark. (I'm living in denmark for last 5 months. I've british nationality). But I'm getting very worried now as they may reject her visa because I had civil partnership before in UK. what are your thoughts please? Any ideas please? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have British nationality then you may fall under the EU rules for family members of an EU, which would mean your wife would only need to legally enter Denmark (on a short-stay/Schengen visa if she is from outside the EU) and then could apply for a residence permit. Your non-EU spouse and children's residence rights in the EU - Your Europe
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

riyazwaqas said:


> Hi - I wonder if you can help me on this. I had civil partnerhship in london and then later my partner and I dissolved it about 3 years ago. Also I got my british nationality through civil partnership in 2013. Now I'm about to get straight marriage in a month time from back home. It is partially because I want to get marry as well as I always wanted to have family/children. So I will have to sponsor my new wife after marriage to come and live with me in denmark. (I'm living in denmark for last 5 months. I've british nationality). But I'm getting very worried now as they may reject her visa because I had civil partnership before in UK. what are your thoughts please? Any ideas please? Thanks


Are you exercising EU treaty rights?


----------



## riyazwaqas (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks. Yea I'm exercising EU treaty rights. And I've been living here for 5 months now.

so which visa will I apply for my wife and what documents requires for that? Do I need to send divorce certificate as well?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What is your fiancée's nationality?

If she's a non-EU national who would require an actual Schengen visa to come to Denmark as a tourist, then she'll need to get a Schengen (i.e. short-stay - 90 day) visa. If she is from a country that only needs a "stamp in the passport" Schengen visa to visit, then that's how you do it.

This assumes that you are getting married outside of Denmark and then she will join you in Denmark. On arrival, she will apply for a residence permit - probably need your i.d., evidence of British nationality, and perhaps some indication of what you're doing in Denmark and that you are settled there.

But no need to raise the issue of the civil partnership until and unless someone asks you for the information. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What is your fiancée's nationality?

If she's a non-EU national who would require an actual Schengen visa to come to Denmark as a tourist, then she'll need to get a Schengen (i.e. short-stay - 90 day) visa. If she is from a country that only needs a "stamp in the passport" Schengen visa to visit, then that's how you do it.

This assumes that you are getting married outside of Denmark and then she will join you in Denmark. On arrival, she will apply for a residence permit - probably need your i.d., evidence of British nationality, and perhaps some indication of what you're doing in Denmark and that you are settled there.

But no need to raise the issue of the civil partnership until and unless someone asks you for the information. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## riyazwaqas (Sep 17, 2017)

Bev Thanks for the informations. She's Non-Eu national and she needs schengen visa to come to denmark. So I will send our marriage certificate as proof of our marraige/relationship. That's a relief to know that. Thanks


----------



## riyazwaqas (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I'm just worried in case If they ask for cp certificate would that cause any problems as civil partnership don't recognise in my home country as it's muslim country. I know I'm applying schengen visa but still if they ask for further documents about my previous civil partnership i'm worried about that.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally, they only ask about "prior relationships" when it comes to getting married. And even then, it's a matter of a celebacy certificate, which is something from your home government (usually through the consulate) that says that, as far as they are concerned you are eligible to marry. If your home government doesn't recognize a CP, then as far as they are concerned, you ARE eligible to marry and that's that.

But for her visa or residence permit, it would only be your marriage certificate they'd be interested in. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

